# Parentheses Mini



## Fuzzonaut (Feb 24, 2020)

Here's my Parentheses Mini. Somehow keeping up with the "tradition" of the Mini, it didn't work when I fired it up  ..... 
The boost was ok, but the rest was silent.

I followed the signal with an audio probe and everything was fine until the signal hit the LM308. As I have a big Parentheses around that works, I tried the LM308 that was in there and bingo - sounds great with a real or working LM308.

Otherwise, I used 3 tantalums (C13-15) and matched D9Ks for the octave, as in the big one.
And because I can't handle two foot switches on a 125B, I opted for a bigger encloure, resulting in more wiring.
So yeah, it's not that tidy in there ....


----------



## Barry (Feb 24, 2020)

Nice looking build


----------



## ersa9000 (Feb 24, 2020)

That’s interesting, the thing with the lm308... I’m thinking about changing it. I’ve read about some issues with lower qualities or fakes. ive got the problem that the dist pot with higher level causes dropouts of audio..


----------



## potierrez (Feb 25, 2020)

Looks so cool!

! I have built the big parentheses and I am thinking to build the mini version with a bigger enclosure (BB). Very helpful for me seeing this !!!


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks guys. 

I don't know the story about the LM308s ... I got the bad one from Banzai, the good one was from Musikding, I think.

And yes, that's a BB. I left the Filter pot and the Clip switch in place and moved everything else a bit to the sides.


----------



## HamishR (Feb 25, 2020)

I just use CA3130s because that's what you find in BJF stuff, and a lot of his pedals are Rat based.  I can't be bothered chasing LM308s.  If Bjorn uses CA3130s how bad can they be?  Mine have always worked.


----------



## evilarsen (Feb 25, 2020)

Great job, perfect with this enclosure !


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 25, 2020)

uk-electronic.de has good Lm308s for cheap, I’ve bought 10 so far and no duds


----------



## Sasan (Feb 27, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> uk-electronic.de has good Lm308s for cheap, I’ve bought 10 so far and no duds


I'm happy that he closes his shop...f*cking racist piece of shit!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 27, 2020)

Uh oh, there’s a story I don’t know...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 27, 2020)

Cool graphics!  I dig the duct tape too.  Hey, it works and that's what's important.


----------

